# She just threw up, and now looks sickly & constipated



## Keeps (May 23, 2011)

Well, my 10 month old just threw up her food from the day, just about before she was getting ready for bed. Afterwards she just started looking kind of sickly, and breathing hard. She's been lifting her back end, and puffing, looks like she's trying to pass something, or poop, but can't. She looks very uncomfortable, it's 10:37PM, and there aren't any reptile vets in my area. Could anyone give me some suggestions? Kind of worried.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 24, 2011)

I wonder if she may be impacted I am new but I know txrepgirl who is on the other tegu forum pur a video on you tube showing her impacted tegu. It showed her tegu wiggling its back end trying to go.Look up impacted tegu on you tube see if it is what yours is doing.


----------



## Orion (May 24, 2011)

Like herpgirl says your Tegu may be imacted. If its having a hard time breathing then your lizard my be in trouble. You should get it to a vet as soon as you can. Mine was in the same situation. The Vet took X-rays and we could clearly see she was impacted. For 2 days the Vet tried soaking her in warm baths and a variety of meds but in the end she needed surgery to have the blockage removed. That was about this same time last year. She is doing great now. I wish your Tegu well.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 24, 2011)

Yes it sounds like she may be impacted! do you feed her in her enclosure? if you have any mineral oil around try and give her some throu a dropper or syrng . give her some warm bath and see if this helps, but if she is looking sick the vet is best! good luck


----------



## Kebechet (May 24, 2011)

Depending on how bad you think it is, you could give your tegu some olive oil, as well as the hot bath- the oil helps lubricate everything to help them pass whatever is stuck. If you can afford it, I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 24, 2011)

If you decide to do nothing ur little guy will get sicker and get worse and pass away. please take him to a vet


----------



## laurarfl (May 25, 2011)

Once regurgitation starts, it is usually a serious blockage of the intestine. The lifting of the back end is trying to pass feces and the heavy breathing is from exertion and/or pain. It is vet time. Feeding at this point is iffy because you are just adding to the impaction and she's probably just going to regurg again. You have to be careful assist feeding oil because oil in the lungs is one of the worse substances to get down in there. That's why the vet is best at this point. The vet can provide fluids and oil enemas as well as tube feeding oil. 

If the lizard can't eat or drink, it's going to get dehydrated. The intestine will absorb more water from the fecal mass, causing it to become harder to pass. If she keeps pushing trying to have a BM, she could prolapse her cloaca as well. Take her to the vet. Even a regular vet can call a reptile vet for help over the phone.


----------



## Keeps (May 25, 2011)

She passed it that night, I soaked her in warm water and she eventually got it all out. She's had another bowel movement since, seems that things are alright.


----------



## james.w (May 25, 2011)

Good to hear she passed it. Any idea what it was causing the problem?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 26, 2011)

Glad to hear that.


----------

